# Can Am Oil



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Does anyone know what the can am oil actually is? Like what weight oil and semi synthetic or full?


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Nevermind. Found it. Its synthetic 5w40


Lower Alabama Boyz!


----------

